# ADJ Fog Fury Jett LED control



## Oliver B (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just picked up two Fog Fury Jett vertical foggers from ADJ. I was looking for a fogger with built in LEDs that I could use as truss warmers even when not producing fog.

I just set one up, and despite my best efforts, I cannot get the LEDs to illuminate unless I'm producing fog. I did actually read the manual (even before purchasing) and here's what it says about LED control:

" DMX control for the Fog Fury Jett can be used to just control light output with no fog output, or it can be used to control both."

I have control over the colors and the intensity, but only when producing fog. I've double checked DMX settings a few times, and even tried different modes. The machine reacts exactly how I expect, except ONLY when it's producing fog. It's pretty important that I have seperate LED and fog control.

Does anybody have experience with these units?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wolfman005 (Jun 28, 2015)

Never used one but my first question would be what DMX mode is it in?


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 28, 2015)

wolfman005 said:


> Never used one but my first question would be what DMX mode is it in?


I tried 7 channel and 5 channel DMX modes. I'm able to do color fades/strobes/master fades, but only when producing fog.


----------



## wolfman005 (Jun 28, 2015)

Humm, well to my knowledge CB doesn't have an ADJ rep and I'm not sure why it won't work so I defer you to the recently created FB page called "I am ADJ". Ask over there and Ben Stowe or Arnoldo Offerman will probably chime in.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 28, 2015)

Channel 7 @ Full and Channels 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 and whatever color you want. Don't make brown it will look weird 

Page 7 in the user manual 
http://intranet.americandj.com/ItemRelatedFiles/8747/fog_fury_jett.pdf


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 28, 2015)

Amiers said:


> Channel 7 @ Full and Channels 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 and whatever color you want. Don't make brown it will look weird
> 
> Page 7 in the user manual
> http://intranet.americandj.com/ItemRelatedFiles/8747/fog_fury_jett.pdf


Yup...tried that...no LED output unless I also add fog.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 28, 2015)

Did you try to see if it was a specific value for channel 7. I would raise the channel value by one every second. Does it do it in both of them? Also what controller are u using.


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 28, 2015)

I didn't try specific values for channel 7 other than full (512) or off (0). I'm using MagicQ PC...I set up seven generic channels to control the unit (since it wasn't in the library I have installed).


----------



## Amiers (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd try 255 127 63 31 you get the picture. I'm gonna say that it might not understand what magic q is trying to tell it.


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 29, 2015)

whoops. I misspoke in my last post (it was a long day at work!). I tried 100% (255) and 0% (0). I can't imagine that a generic channel on magic q would output anything other than 0-255, but I will do some research on that.


----------



## ChamSysUSA (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Oliver: Please request a personality and we will fix one up for you. http://download.magicq.co.uk/bug_report_advanced_page.php?category=Personality

Regards

Phil


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 29, 2015)

ChamSysUSA said:


> Hi Oliver: Please request a personality and we will fix one up for you. http://download.magicq.co.uk/bug_report_advanced_page.php?category=Personality
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil! 

I ultimately decided to return the units because after numerous discussions with ADJ, it was nothing I was doing wrong, it's actually a mistake in their manual. So, I'm shopping for a unit that will allow separate control of the LEDs and fog.

I will say that Guy at ADJ was very helpful, too bad the product didn't do what it advertised!


----------



## ChamSysUSA (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad you got it sorted. They are good people.


----------



## wolfman005 (Jun 29, 2015)

I can tell you from personal experince, the Chauvet Geyser will do what you want.


----------



## Oliver B (Jun 29, 2015)

wolfman005 said:


> I can tell you from personal experince, the Chauvet Geyser will do what you want.


That's good to know. I just grilled a rep from Chauvet today on the phone for 20 minutes! Looks like I'll be swapping out for the Geyser.


----------



## SHCP (Jul 1, 2015)

I have two RGB geysers and they will allow independent LED and fog functionality in DMX mode, but not from their manual IR remotes. The fog Always blasts when using the remotes. Good units though.


----------

